# Runes of Magic Installation



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

So ich habe es jetzt endlich gedownloadet und installiert... war echt aufwendig. Und jetzt ist er beim Launcher und da sind zwei Balken. Beim oberen Balken steht Progress und beim unteren Total. Der patcht jetzt die ganze Zeit und wenn beim oberen 100 % ist gehts wieder von vorne los und unten steht immer 10% und ich muss immer wieder die Sprache auswählen... Sozusagen Endlosschleife. 
Danke im voraus.
edit: Ok geht doch. Nicht wundern, 'Total' ist leider immer auf 10% man muss immer die Patchzahl im Auge behalten und falls es wirklich nicht geht eigenhändig weiterpatchen.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (5. Februar 2009)

OHHHHja!!
Das Problem kenne ich.
wäre fast verrückt geworden^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Februar 2009)

Schwartenmaster schrieb:


> OHHHHja!!
> Das Problem kenne ich.
> wäre fast verrückt geworden^^
> 
> ...


Jep und ich hatte es schon einmal deinstalliert weil ich dachte es geht nicht weiter...^^


----------



## Withoutaface (8. Februar 2009)

wie viele patches sind das denn und wie lange dauert das so ??

weil irwie weiß ich net mehr weiter

also wo seh ich denn die patch- anzahl

thx schon ma


----------



## Schwartenmaster (9. Februar 2009)

Withoutaface schrieb:


> wie viele patches sind das denn und wie lange dauert das so ??
> 
> weil irwie weiß ich net mehr weiter
> 
> ...


Ich befürchte fast, dass niemand die Antwort dazu kennt.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung, schätze mal 10 oder so, aber hat mir mal ein Mod gepostet von RoM, aber die patchen die ganze Zeit. Jedenfalls muss deine Version 2.0.0.1810 haben und die sieht man oben rechts beim Launcher.


----------



## ChiisanaAkuma (19. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, schätze mal 10 oder so, aber hat mir mal ein Mod gepostet von RoM, aber die patchen die ganze Zeit. Jedenfalls muss deine Version 2.0.0.1810 haben und die sieht man oben rechts beim Launcher.




wahhh 2.0.0.1810   o.O omg bin gerade mal bei 1793 und das dauerte schon ewig
mhhh werde es wohl über den tag hinweg laufen lassen müssen XD
naja hoffentlich ist es dann heute abend fertig


----------



## Tabuno (19. Februar 2009)

Mittlerweile 2.0.1.1814 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Migthyrogue (21. Februar 2009)

und wie löst man das problem nun??


----------



## Tabuno (21. Februar 2009)

Migthyrogue schrieb:


> und wie löst man das problem nun??


Einfach durchpatchen lassen... und auf die Zahl gucken ob sie sich ändert.


----------



## Migthyrogue (21. Februar 2009)

ja das tut sie, bei 2.0.1.1813 bleibts stehen...total 10% seit 48 stunden^^ das net normal oder?


----------



## redangle (21. Februar 2009)

ääähhhmmmm.... 1813 ist die aktuellste Version!!! SChau mal ob Start Game jetzt anklickbar ist.


----------



## Migthyrogue (21. Februar 2009)

lol? nein ist es nicht xD so blind bin ich doch nich


----------



## HobbySoldat (22. Februar 2009)

Das Schlimme an der Geschichte ist das jedermal wenn er etwas fertig geladen hat und das dann installieren möchte, öffnet sich ein neues Fenster was sich zwanghaft in den Vordergrund schiebt, egal was man gerade macht. Im Hintergrund patchen ist also nicht wirklich möglich ohne ständig genervt zu werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Februar 2009)

Das gepatche dauert leider ewig-.-
Ich verstehe nicht warum die nicht einfach den download gleich auf die neuste version bringen....

Naja aber es hat sich ja gelohnt^^


----------



## Rasker (26. April 2011)

Bei mir ist das problem im launcher
oben steht download und unten update und jetzt geht der dowload balken bis 100%
und der update balken bis 79%
dann tut der örgen was patchen oder laden und es fängt wieder von neuen an!
eine endlose schleife


----------



## icetrain1977 (26. April 2011)

is leider normal ..... der angebotene client is nich mal im ansatz ne aktuelle version .... und das schön ist das es passieren kann das ein patch defekt geladen und installiert wird .... das dann hinzubiegen is ne lebensaufgabe


----------



## Esperli (27. April 2011)

- Die aktuelle Version des Clients ist: 3.0.10.2385.en

- Wie schon geschrieben, steht diese unten rechts.

- Wenn deine Version nicht der oben genannten entspricht, dauerts halt noch.

- Um erfolgreich zu patchen sind normal mindestens so etwa 4-5 GB freier Speicher nötig (frag nicht warum, ka, gammelig programmiert oder naja).

- Falls der Download zusammenbricht und bei einer handvoll KB vor sich hin dümpelt, einfach Client schließen und neu starten, es geht nix verloren. 
 Ich selber schließe und öffne immer solange bis mindestens 200KB angezeigt werden.

- Es mag teilweise so aussehen als ob er doppelt runterlädt oder nie aufhört, das scheint allerdings einfach ein Anzeigefehler der Fortschrittsanzeige zu
 sein, nicht den Kopf hängen lassen.

- Solange ab und zu ein Patchfenster öffnet und sich die Versionsnummer verändert ist alles OK.


----------

